# Hops for an IIPA?



## Jono1492 (22/6/13)

Hey guys, looking to brew an Imperial IPA for my next brew, but am stuck on what hops to use. I'm wanting to keep it a single hop recipe and hopefully something Australian, was thinking Topaz but can't seem to find any ATM, any suggestions? Don't really want to use galaxy either, maybe a little overwhelming for an IIPA?

I'm using the IIPA recipe from 'Brewing classic styles' so built my recipe around that with hopes of using Topaz, so am now a bit stuck on what to use.


Cheers,
Jono


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

If you are committed to Australian hops, cascade...

Better hops out there like simcoe, mosaic, citra, centennial etc


----------



## slash22000 (22/6/13)

If you're trying to make a single hop IPA, there are dozens of good choices. Not sure about Australian hops, I've never really used many Australian varieties before.

The best aroma/flavour hops tend to be harsh when used >30 minutes. I'd go for a hop burst, massive dose of hops late in the boil, 10g/L - 15g/L depending on the AA%.


----------



## manticle (22/6/13)

Yob said:


> If you are committed to Australian hops, cascade...



?

Cascade = US non?

Victoria hops might work. I think though that for something super hop driven, you're better off with a couple of varieties that will complement each other.


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

I quite like Australian grown cascade, sure it has American origin but it's got a different flavour to my taste buds.. 

I dunno about single hop beers though, only ever did one.. Ha ha!


----------



## manticle (22/6/13)

I figured he meant indigenous AU variety. Sell him some Victoria flowers. Or Stella. Or both


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

Ha.. No


----------



## manticle (22/6/13)

It would be unethical and against board rules for you to use this thread to promote your hop business so I'll do it for you.

OP - go here: http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com/#!store/cwvn

No commercial affiliation but I do know the owner.


----------



## carniebrew (22/6/13)

Blow Australian, why limit yourself? If you're really making an IIPA, get some Warrior hops in there for bittering, 30 grams in 20 litres @ 60m gets you 60 IBU. Then throw heaps of Cascade, Amarillo, Simcoe, Galaxy, Centennial etc at it in the last 20 minutes and again as dry hops.


----------



## cremmerson (22/6/13)

Yob - love your restraint. 

Manticle - love your style.


----------



## Bizier (22/6/13)

Yeah, HPA are great, but Yakima is where it is at for the style.


----------



## MashPaddler (22/6/13)

Centennial is my choice of hops for IIPA's. If you are committed ( or want to be ) maybe pride of ringwood? *grin*


----------



## Jono1492 (22/6/13)

Thanks for all the replies/advice dudes! Have decided to just scrap the single hop/Australian only idea(I know, how impressionable am I??) but like carniebrew said, why limit myself? Have got an idea as to what I'll use and will head to the brew shop this week to stock up/peruse what's on offer.

Cheers again, feel free to keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## slash22000 (23/6/13)

I've never made a single hop beer, there are too many flavours from too many different hops. I try to get some resin/pine from maybe Simcoe, Chinook, Columbus (or all three!) and balance it with some "fruity" from Amarillo, Citra, Centennial, etc. There are lots of "fruity" hops to choose from (especially with NZ hops) but too many of them it starts to taste like fruit juice.

If I'm making something fruity I will go with something aggressive to bitter, Columbus or Chinook works fine. If I'm making something resinous/piney, I might go with something like Magnum to bitter, or just rely on the hop burst <30 minutes.

Disclaimer: I am not giving sober advice. Drinking Kooninda Black IPA for the first time tonight, had a half dozen before I realised they were 7%. ^_^ Great beer.


----------



## manticle (23/6/13)

Wrong thread mate and no it's not an acronym. It's French because I'm fancy.


----------



## bum (23/6/13)

Sorry, delayed reaction on the delete.

[EDIT: I feel really dirty over that delete. Wasn't intentionally timed that way. Came back to the tab and saw I was in the wrong thread and hit delete without checking for replies.]


----------



## punkin (23/6/13)

I'm brewing this one today. I'm not using Centennial (my favourite) because i've run out, i've now used my last grams of Galaxy and Amarillo as well.
Recipe designed around my dwindling hop supply rather than my taste buds. Still, i hope it helps in some way. ( I no-chill, so all hot additions are at flameout)


----------



## Jono1492 (23/6/13)

I'm thinking of something to the effect of;

100g warrior @60
50g chinook & 60

50g topaz @ 45
50g simcoe @30

50g galaxy @ 0
50g simcoe @ 0
50g chinook @ 0
50g topaz @ 0


And dry hop with topaz and galaxy.

It might be a bit over kill, but I'm new to brewing and haven't done anything this hoppy, and I love hoppy beers! Haha


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Download brewmate and run your recipe through it mate, I like hoppy beers too but that looks to be a feckload too much warrior and I'd also drop the topaz


----------



## Kranky (23/6/13)

I've made a single hop double IPA with topaz. It was shit to the point that I've never dry hopped with topaz again. There are much better hops to dry hop with.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

10g warrior @60
10g chinook @ 60

50g simcoe @30
20g simcoe @ 10
50g chinook @ 0
50g simcoe @ 0

even with this hop schedule you will want a pretty big malt bill.. the IBU on this is over 100 (no chill adjusted) and a decent 76.3 with no-chill un checked... so Id be having a serious look at the recipe you propose mate... not saying dont go for it but I think it will be a bit too much personally.

ed: of course the AA% of what Ive worked on may not match yours but I think you will get the idea.





:beerdrink:


----------



## Jono1492 (23/6/13)

Yob said:


> Download brewmate and run your recipe through it mate, I like hoppy beers too but that looks to be a feckload too much warrior and I'd also drop the topaz


Sweet, will do. Cheers man!


----------



## Jono1492 (23/6/13)

Yob said:


> 10g warrior @60
> 10g chinook @ 60
> 
> 50g simcoe @30
> ...


Sick, will have a look at my recipe and compare it to the one I started with and adjust etc. cheers again for your help


----------

